# How Many Days Before Its Full?



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello all, we are new to this sooooo.... we are planning a trip for 6 days and will not have full hookups. Our last trip was 4days and from what I recall the black and grey tanks were getting close to being full. With normal bathroom use and a quick shower or two for the kids, how many days before the black and grey tanks are full? I know this answer is based on usage but, please give me a general answer. I would hate to have to pack up everything to do a dump station run and then unpack again. If I am going to be full before 6 days has anyone used those portable tanks for this problem? I am trying to avoid this due to the expense of the tanks and trying to find a spot for them in the TT. Thanks!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Black tank you should be fine under normal usage
Gray water depends on usage but I have seen people open there grey valve slightly during the night to let it slowly soak in
When ever we don't have full hook up I take along our honey pot n wheels
I strap it to the bumper of the TT

Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Our first long trip out, our gray tank was almost full after 4 days. We quickly figured out that we needed to wash dishes in tubs we could dump at the nearest tree. We've never had a problem with the black tank, because we use the CG facilities except at night or emergencies (on longer trips). We're going on a 2 week trip this summer and I'm debating about getting one of those blue totes for the gray tank.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

It will be very unlikely you'll have problems with the black tank.

Will the adults shower every day or use the campground's showers?

If the adults shower every day plus another 2-4 showers for kids that grey tank will never make it.

If you're just saying a couple of showers over the whole 6 day period because the adults will use the campground's then the bathroom gray tank will likely be fine.

Wash your dishes in the outside sink and you won't have problems there either.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

For us, we tend to fill the gray tank after 2-3 days. The black tank will take longer. We've been out for a 3 night, 4 day trip without filling it. We're still working our technique for conserving water. I used a bucket and 5 gallon water jug to empty a bit from the gray tank prior to our last day. I made two trips but saved me from having to take everything to the dump station. The portable tanks are useful but many don't use them for the black tanks -- only gray water. I may get one next summer. You may have trouble making it a full 6 days without any dumping.

Some here that dry camp in the woods more often may have better tips.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The blue totes work wonderfully. We have used one for years. With the popup, just had a 13 gallon tank. We are thinking of upgrading to a larger one now, due to having some extensive dry camping planned later this year.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah...after three nights camping the grey tank is brimming. But we have the 2004 with 28 gallon capacity. The 2005 and 2006 models have more capacity.

Randy


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks all, we the adults will use the CG showers but would like the kids to be able to shower in the TT. We will use the head most all the time but be as conservative as possible. So it sound like we might make it?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Our first trip, we filled the grey tank before I could take a shower. DW and son did not conserve much!

My DW could not understand how the tank could be filled. I explained to her that the shower probably works at a gallon a minute. 15 minutes for her, 15 minutes for son, wash the dishes and we are pretty much full.

Since we had to break camp to pull the camper to the dump site, she is now very careful on the water useage when we don't have full hookup.

Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> 15 minutes for her, 15 minutes for son, wash the dishes and we are pretty much full.
> 
> Dan
> [snapback]119074[/snapback]​


I have my DW wash the dishs during her shower -- kills two birds









By the way, where are you headed to?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We tend to fill our gray tank up after about 3-4 days.

Black tank is a lot longer.

You might make it on 6 days, as the '06's have larger tanks.

Ours in '05 are only 30 gallon tanks.

Steve


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

We have dry camped three times over the two years of camping. As a family of five we filled the grey tank the first time in three days, black tank stayed at about half. The twins (girls) have learned to do their hair wearing bathing suits using the outside shower, really fixing the grey tank usage.
I bet we can make it four to five days when careful.

MK


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We have a large blue tote, but we've never used it. We try to conserve water by washing dishes outside in the camp kitchen sink and dumping the water on a nearby bush or by watering the grass behind the trailer. Showers for the grandkids kids usually, but I use the cg shower (if at all). Figure I get pretty clean in the pool if there is one!









Black tank has never been a problem. Yet.

I use full hook-ups if I can get them. Never have dry camped.

Mark


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

campmg said:


> 3LEES said:
> 
> 
> > 15 minutes for her, 15 minutes for son, wash the dishes and we are pretty much full.
> ...


We are going to Redwoods state park next to Oregon. It has been a long time since I have been there.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Figure I get pretty clean in the pool if there is one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark, was that you I saw shaving in the pool?









In our pop up days we filled a bucket off the kitchen sink outlet and then dumped it when no one was looking. Our dealer warned us about dumping gray water. During our tent camping days we had no option but to dump water where ever we could.

Now that we have the Outback, is there a difference between cleaning / washing with the outside sink and dumping the gray water or just draining the gray tank into a 5 gallon bucket and taking a walk into the woods? Seems like you're still dumping the same stuff. At least that way you can still use the sinks and shower inside the Outback.

Maybe it all depends what campground you're in.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OVTT,

Right off the bat, I would really recommend splurging on the portable tank on wheels. IMO, this will be one of the best investments you make. Especially if you plan on showering while dry camping. We have a 32 gallon tank with four wheels (a must. That water is HEAVY!) and a handle with a loop that will drop over the trailer hitch ball on the truck. This allows you to easily tow the tank to the dump station (within the park, not road







). We also restrict the use of our tote to gray water only. Some will use it for both, but I am not one of them!









Now, as far as usage...

Water conservation is - unless you have hookups - always a must. If you are showering, your concern will be with draining the fresh water tank more than filling the gray tank.

We (family of 4) usually get about 3 days out of the gray tank without showering. If we do shower, we will fill the tank in one day. This is where that tote pays for itself. I can drain the entire gray tank into the tote, and dump it easily without disturbing camp. A 20-30 minute operation in the morning, and we are good to go!

As far as the black tank is concerned, if we are careful, we could get six days, but it would be close. Personally, I try to limit my use to... um... #1 only. More out of consideration for my family, than for water conservation, if you know what I mean! Of course, that depends on the conditions of whatever alternatives are available. The rest of the family tends to use it for everything.

So, I would say that, with a tote you will probably be fine. Without one, I think you will be breaking camp at least once.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: An earlier post mentioned opening the dump valve a trickle at night, and letting the tank drain into the ground. My only comment on that is, I may be the next camper to set up in your site, and I for one, would prefer you did not do that.







'Nuff said?


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

We have camped at several state parks that do not have full hookups, but never for more than about 3 days. So far, during that time we have learned that DH and I can take 1-2 "navy" showers per day each without filling the grey tank. We usually still have to drain the fresh tank before leaving. One thing I do (when we don't have sewer hookup) is to use a dish pan in the sink, then dump dirty dishwater into the toilet. I'm not really sure if it really does help a lot, but I figure it can't hurt. Not only does it keep some of the water out of the grey tank, it also helps to create a nice "whoosh" when flushing the black tank. I can't see us ever filling our 28 gallon black tank in a weekend, so I don't think it should be a problem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We dry camp 99% of the time and don't have issue with filling the black tank. My wife uses the trailer's tiolet every time, but my 2 boys and I will find other areas to do our business. And on the way back, we grab firewood, so it's a win/win.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> OVTT,
> 
> Right off the bat, I would really recommend splurging on the portable tank on wheels. IMO, this will be one of the best investments you make. Especially if you plan on showering while dry camping. We have a 32 gallon tank with four wheels (a must. That water is HEAVY!) and a handle with a loop that will drop over the trailer hitch ball on the truck. This allows you to easily tow the tank to the dump station (within the park, not road
> 
> ...


Okay I just ran to CW and picked up the 25gal tote-along. I am sure it will come in handy. My question is were do you keep it? I am thinking I will try to find a way to attach it to the TT bumper.???? Thanks, Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OVTT said:


> Okay I just ran to CW and picked up the 25gal tote-along. I am sure it will come in handy. My question is were do you keep it? I am thinking I will try to find a way to attach it to the TT bumper.????


You will not regret it, Randy!









I keep mine in the bed of my truck, but that really isn't an option for you. I don't think it would be that much of an issue to rig up a mount on the rear bumper. Let me think on that one for awhile...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Doug!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Does your tt have the outside shower? If so, could the kids use that for their showers?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

As others have indicated, it's the grey water tank that fills most quickly. In general we find that it takes about five gallons of water per person per shower and make our calculations that way. On extended trips, we take along a 15 gallon wheeled tote to dump part of the tank and haul it up to the dump station. Our 40 gallon black water tank has not filled up in a five night trip.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm watching to see how you hook up the tote to your bumper. Keep us posted.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

campmg said:


> I'm watching to see how you hook up the tote to your bumper. Keep us posted.
> [snapback]119525[/snapback]​


Duct tape and bailing wire.







I will have to stare at the TT for a while and figure something out. I get the TT back from the dealer tomorrow so I should have a solution by this weekend. I will let you guys know asap.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

If you've ever seen us camping, you'll see this one guy either re-filling the fresh water tank or emptying the grey water into a blue tote almost daily.

That one guy is me.

The three females in the family don't do water conservation. DW says that's why we bought an Outback, so we can use all the amenities.

I also have a sewer cap with a male hose adapter in it so I can discreetly drain grey water through a garden hose (not the same hose used for filling fresh water tank







). I only use it in the more primitive parks where I can direct the water into the weeds.

As for the black tank, as others have stated- have no fear! We made it 8 days last year with normal usage and it still was'nt full.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> P.S.: An earlier post mentioned opening the dump valve a trickle at night, and letting the tank drain into the ground. My only comment on that is, I may be the next camper to set up in your site, and I for one, would prefer you did not do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you afraid of a little soapy water, Doug???









I've seen a lot worse dumped onto the ground than the contents of a gray tank trickling into the soil.

Steve


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> If you've ever seen us camping, you'll see this one guy either re-filling the fresh water tank or emptying the grey water into a blue tote almost daily.
> 
> That one guy is me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the black tank info, that is what I was looking for. So the grey water is all I should have to contend with. Thanks again, Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Are you afraid of a little soapy water, Doug???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As have I. But that doesn't make it right.

I am not a tree hugger by any means, but I do believe we have a responsibility to leave the wonders that are our national and state parks in at least as good a condition as we found them.

Just 'a little soapy water' or not, I don't want to be camping in someone elses landfill.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you afraid of a little soapy water, Doug???
> ...


It is illigal in most camp grounds to allow any type of waste water to flow on the ground. That being said, had a ranger tell me that he would not object to running a hose over the hill to water the trees with the gray water if need be (there is no sewer dump at this CG). I would not want to have the water dumped near the campsitefrom the kitchen area, but the shower area would be different in that it would not contain bits of food to attract flies or animals. We went camping for 3 days and had about filled the Kitchen tank but still had room in the other tanks.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We dry camp 99% of the time and don't have issue with filling the black tank. My wife uses the trailer's tiolet every time, but my 2 boys and I will find other areas to do our business. And on the way back, we grab firewood, so it's a win/win.
> [snapback]119252[/snapback]​


Yikes! I hope you don't "do your business" on it first.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Two words QVTT - Tote Along

I don't leave home without it when boondocking. I suggest one that is larger than your holding tank. I have 28 gallon gray and black tanks and a 22 gallon tote - if I'm not careful


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > We dry camp 99% of the time and don't have issue with filling the black tank.Â My wife uses the trailer's tiolet every time, but my 2 boys and I will find other areas to do our business.Â And on the way back, we grab firewood, so it's a win/win.
> ...


LOL, 'a little soapy water' might come in handy if he did.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Two words QVTT - Tote Along
> 
> I don't leave home without it when boondocking. I suggest one that is larger than your holding tank. I have 28 gallon gray and black tanks and a 22 gallon tote - if I'm not careful
> 
> ...


I just bought one, but larger than my tanks does not look possible. I have 40gal tanks in my TT. I purchased a 25gal tote-along. Maybe I should head back to CW and pick up the gauge that lets you know when it is full for $8.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

OVTT said:


> I just bought one, but larger than my tanks does not look possible. I have 40gal tanks in my TT. I purchased a 25gal tote-along. Maybe I should head back to CW and pick up the gauge that lets you know when it is full for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't hoit. The alternative is that you wait until it shoots (and I mean shoots) out of the vent hole. Been there, done that - It aint pretty.







And when that happens it means that it's so full that disconnecting the hose is a real trip. I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought one, but larger than my tanks does not look possible. I have 40gal tanks in my TT. I purchased a 25gal tote-along. Maybe I should head back to CW and pick up the gauge that lets you know when it is full for $8.Â
> ...


Your cracking me up with whole "shoots" comment!







Thanks for the advice, Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought one, but larger than my tanks does not look possible. I have 40gal tanks in my TT. I purchased a 25gal tote-along. Maybe I should head back to CW and pick up the gauge that lets you know when it is full for $8.Â
> ...


Mister 5 gallon bucket black tank guy and you Yuck Yuck over a little grey water??? What's up with that????


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I wasn't going to bring that up CamperAndy.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > OVTT said:
> ...


Who said anything about gray water? You oughta see how that . . . . eh hem . . . . (pardon me) crap shoots outta that little vent hole. Like a rocket.

Come to think of it, after several cups of coffee in the morning, it kinda gets into the black tank the same way.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Moosegut said:
> ...


Ah....coffee! Natures way of giving you a break 20 minutes later.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Moosegut said:
> ...


Somehow I knew this topic would gravitate in this direction eventually.









I must admit though, I did the bucket brigade thing a couple weeks ago (when DW wasn't home) and didn't spill a drop.

It ain't so bad!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> Somehow I knew this topic would gravitate in this direction eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just put extra chemicals in the tank when I know I'll be doing it that way.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I travel alone, and, even conserving water with showers, etc., (yes, I shower at least daily - short ones, though), my 27RSDS grey tank is full within 3-4 days. Black tank's no problem. I don't understand why, but the 26 RLS and 26 RKS have 80 gallon grey tanks, while the rest of us TT just have 40 gallon. I am going to invest in one of those blue pull-behind tanks (yep, saw a 30 gallon one hooked on a TV hitch, riding around the park), if I do much more camping without full hookups. Most COE parks don't have full hook-ups, and I can stay in one of those parks for $10/night, as I'm disabled. They're all over the US, btw. Wish I'd have gotten the 26 RLS, instead. Hindsight's 20/20.








Darlene action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

sgalady said:


> ......and 26 RKS have 80 gallon grey tanks, while the rest of us TT just have 40 gallon. Darlene action
> [snapback]120094[/snapback]​


Darlene,

We do have two greys, but one only handles the kitchen sink.







Hard to ever fill it.


----------

